# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Detaljas frezeshana

## Lauris

Sveiki!
Nepieciesams izgatavot 20gb vienadas detaljas no aluminija...3D rasejums ir. Interesenti ludzu atsutiet kontaktus uz marcis.lusis@printhouse.lv
Paldies!

----------


## aigars100

Ja vēl ir interese varu apskatīt to rasējumu!   ::

----------

